# Kansas City Demo...need to hear some SVS!!



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm in (near) KC and need to hear either some SBS-01....or SCS-01's.....or pb12-NSD. 

let me know where you are around here and i'd love to make the trip. will pull the trigger on this stuff this summer...but would love to hear it first. 

thanks gang. 

matt


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Matt, I live in OKC and would be glad to demo my SBS-01 system. PM me if you feel like driving that far. Dennis


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

well, if i'm down that far....i will definitely contact you....but for now...that's a looong way. 
thanks
matt


----------

